# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  50th Anniversary Celebration  - Free Julian Marley concert - Oshawa Ontario Canada

## ackee

Attached is your invitation to celebrate with us Jamaica's 50th anniversary of independence! The Canadian Jamaican Club of Oshawa is hosting a FREE, family-oriented event that will feature music, folk dance, storytelling, Jamaican food and accomplished Jamaicans such as Dr. Alvin Curling (keynote speaker), Julian Marley (headline act) and Olympian Shelley-Ann Brown (MC). Whether or not you are able to attend, we ask that you please circulate the invitation, on our behalf, to your friends, family and coworkers in the Durham Region and GTA. Jamaica's national motto is: "Out of many, one people". It is in this spirit that we invite our friends and neighbours of all ethnicities and nationalities to join us in marking this milestone.

Hope to see you there!

Tracy Russell
2nd Vice President
The Canadian Jamaican Club

----------

